# New to the forum!



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi guys, well, im new to the forum, my name's Kseniya (russain, lol)
I've been snowboarding for 4-5 years, 15 yrs old. Have a forum Star 52 board, and i love it. I dont really now what to say in these things, but thats all i can think of. :laugh:


----------

